# trailer trash ideas?



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

get a poster of a trailer,wrap it around a trash can,and get in your costume.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

You don't have to wear curlers in your hair, just curl it, tease the heck out of it, make it really high and spray a ton of hairspray on it. Wear some really dark make-up (bright blue eyeshadow, dark eyeliner, red blush, orange lipstick). If you don't smoke have a fake cigarette hanging out of the corner of your mouth. Wear some retro looking clothes in some horrible colors or maybe a robe or maybe some tight pants (spandex?) and a tight top with a really wide belt. Be sure to chew some gum and smack on it alot! Oh! Don't forget the spike heels with the tight clothes! lol




The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

TheHalloweenQn


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

How about carrying a baby doll as well, with a fake kid (cabbage patch) glued on to your leg (like it is holding on), and a pregnant belly?


Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------

